# Anyone "attended" college or university in the GTA for free?



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

I've heard that it may be possible to audit courses and actually sit in on them at universities and colleges and pay little or even nothing.

I graduated almost 30 years ago but I think i would like to consider doing this. 

Is this really as beneficial as it sounds and could anyone share what it was like, including any caveats?


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

York University AFAIK charges about 10.00 per credit to audit a course. Most courses are multiple credit but still pretty cheap. This allows you to attend lectures and ask questions but no assignments and no exam.
It may be less for seniors.
The benefit is strictly personal in learning about things you are interested in rather than taking a formal set of courses. You get no credit or formal recognition to take to an employer. However depending on the courses, the new knowledge may help your career.

You may want to look into some of the highly respected USA universities who have put all or most of their course material online. MIT is one.
This is available free in most cases.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

janus, AFAIR you are in the pre-retirement stage.... What are you planning to study? I, personally, when retired would like to learn some option trading and Spanish language ... but don't think I'll need University for this


----------



## DollaWine (Aug 4, 2015)

Would love to learn more about this. I'm interested in taking some courses at UOIT.


----------



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

Found this old article where if you're at least 60 you can actually obtain an undergraduate degree for free. https://www.thestar.com/business/pe...k_ryerson_offer_free_tuition_for_seniors.html

That's more than 8 years away for me and I don't want another degree.

I'd like to study economics and biology and astronomy and even learn a skilled trade so I can know basic home renovation skills.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Some years ago, my parents were permitted to take courses for free at York University's Glendon campus, very close to where they lived. I think the program was called "Living and Learning in Retirement".


----------

